# icone applescript dans la barre pomme



## alexh (4 Juillet 2003)

j'ai déposé le dossier scriptmenu.menu dans la barre du haut comme indiqué dans la doc applescript d'apple pour tester leurs scripts.
pas de bol, elle ne me sert à rien et j'aimerais l'enlever et ... j'y arrive pas ...

est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me dire comment virer ça de là ?

merci


----------



## alfred (4 Juillet 2003)

en appuyant sur la touche pomme tu fais glisser l'icône hors de la barre de menu.


----------



## alfred (4 Juillet 2003)

avant de le virer, as tu essayé tous les scripts safari, itunes, etc
qui ajoute plein de fonctionnalités? tu peux aussi installer mldonkey launcher et plein d'autres trucs. 
enfin bref, depuis que je l'ai installé, je ne peux plus m'en passer.


----------

